# Como diseñar un circuito temporizador de tres a cinco minuto



## Alexis navarro (Feb 16, 2008)

Hola amigos del foro soy nuevo por aca y necesito la colaboracion de alguno de ustedes que ya manejen este tema, necesito un diagrama para armar un circuito temporizador de tres minutos a cinco minutos ojala se pueda variar y que no utilice el 555 pues es muy inestable en los ciclos repetitivos de inicio, yo hice uno con el 555 pero es muy diferente siempre en los ciclos de tiempo cuando se le da inicio por ejemplo en la primera pulsada dio los 3min pero en el segundo se pierde un min osea me da solo 2 min, ojla haya alguno que tenga este circuito y me lo pueda facilitar agradezco su ayuda, mi email es ( xxxxxxxxxxxxx)


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

El 555 con tiempos largos pierde presicion:
Soluciones 
1) Ajustas tu 555 a un periodo de 1 minuto y la salida de este la mandas a un CD4017, de este obtienes salidas de 1, 2 , 3,...a 10 minutos
2) La salida del 555 la mandas a otro divisor (Por ejemplo CD4020)y a la salida de este consigues pulsos resultado de dividir la frecuencia de entrada por los coeficientes del 4020 (1024, 2049, 4086, Etc)


----------



## DJ DRACO (Feb 17, 2008)

Buena respuesta la del amigo fogonazo. Pero yo he sabido que los 555 manejan hasta 30min.


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 17, 2008)

DJ DRACO dijo:
			
		

> Pero yo he sabido que los 555 manejan hasta 30min.



El problema de las temporizaciones "Largas" con el 555 no viene de este, sino de los componentes externos, los electroliticos a medida que trabajan en ciclos carga-descarga comienzan a "Ablandarce" y van aumentando la frecuencia de operacion (En este caso el reducen el periodo), cosa que no ocurre con otros tipos de capacitores.
En realidad lo que se va reduciendo es la resistencia interna de perdidas y esta a su vez afecta a la resistencia de carga, y como esta para periodos largos es de valor alto, se ve muy influenciada por las dichosas perdidas del electrolitico.

Resultado = Ciclos inconstantes

Una solucion seria colocar en lugar de electroliticos comunes capacitores de Tantalio (Bajas perdidas).


----------



## Dano (Feb 17, 2008)

> 2.3
> Los usuarios no pueden incluir en sus mensaje la solicitud de envío de respuestas directas a su dirección de correo electrónico. Toda la discusión deberá realizarse con las facilidades que brinda el foro.



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/temporizador-alto-rango.htm
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/proyectos/timer-sencillo.htm


----------

